# Leaking window



## MEL (Apr 7, 2007)

concretemasonry said:


> Instead of nit-picking details trying to isolate where the water is coming from (or really showing up), look up and along the wall since water will obviously flow down, horizontally of possibly upward.
> 
> Look at the possibility of improperly installed windows above since historically 2/3 are improperly installed and water gets behind the absolutely necessary primary moisture barrier. After all, and masonry veneer is not waterproof, but it is miles better than other cladding/veneers, but water finds a way in eventually if it gets behind the primary moisture barrier.
> 
> A good moisture intrusion specialist can make a few pokes in the dry wall with a good moisture meter and long, thin probes to check the moisture of the insulation to determine exact source. Some times a couple of 1/8" holes can isolate a particular window or lead you upward/elsewhere to the source without tearing anything out.


There was a small gap in the corner of the window above, the mitered corners of the window do not fit together tight. There is a bead of caulk that is supposed to seal the miter but it didn’t cover the gap completely. I didn’t caulk it because the surface was wet.

I think it is leaking either by the window above or through the cracks in the mortar. 

Either way the water is not able to drain out of the head flashing, Do you thing I should make weep holes in the caulk that is sealing the head flashing?

Or possible remove the bead of caulk that is on the head flashing?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

your going to have a tuff time fixing it through 1/8'' holes:sad:


----------



## MEL (Apr 7, 2007)

Tom Struble said:


> your going to have a tuff time fixing it through 1/8'' holes:sad:


Would a 12" hole work better?


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I'll bet the WRB went up first and the windows were slammed in on top in non-shingle fashion order. Second guess is single layer paper which has reached saturation levels due to the cheap azz lumpy stucco install which some call lick'em stick'em.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

superseal said:


> I'll bet the WRB went up first and the windows were slammed in on top in non-shingle fashion order. Second guess is single layer paper which has reached saturation levels due to the cheap azz lumpy stucco install which some call lick'em stick'em.


I agree with your first guess: just slobber Sikaflex on the wrap and nail the flange on top! My second guess is that whatever system the stone veneer is attached to (lath?) is nailed through the flashing.

Finding leaks is thankless work. After spending $1000 well-spent to find the problem and a solution, the owners will wonder why you didn't check the last thing first. Put on your Holmes on Homes face and your thick skin, and charge by the hour. If you aren't sure of them as great payers, write them a bill at the end of each day.


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

Had one last year windows werent flashed at all. Properly flashed the top of window still leaked. J up the rake board stuck past the aluminum 1/4", water was getting in there, no paper at the top, running down trapped in the plywood seam at the top of the wall where the paper started. Then it traveled inside the plywood ran down the backside and came in through the top of the window. Long story short paper needs to cover the whole structure, lapped right. Chasing a leak is a no win situation unless you can see whats behind the siding.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

MEL said:


> Would a 12" hole work better?


well that post was really for Dick but why have a ''moisture intrusion specialist''come and drill 1/8'' hole when probably what your dealing with is something like this


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

yup, thats exactly whats going on in there.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

*leaks*

My take on building leaks of any type.........if i was not the cause of leak (my work) DO not invite me to try to be part of the solution.



As already posted,it is a thankless job.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Not really,people are ecstatic when I can fix a leak thats been going on for 30 or more years,really simple once you get all the caulk and sealer off thats been tried over the years...that last part was for the original poster:whistling


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> Not really,people are ecstatic when I can fix a leak thats been going on for 30 or more years,really simple once you get all the caulk and sealer off thats been tried over the years...that last part was for the original poster:whistling


I agree, nothing like fixing something that no one else could get. Anytime something leaks around here the first thing they go for is a tube of caulk that it seems they cut to the biggest possible opening. Then proceed to empty 3 tubes in a 2' area and voila.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

yup..:whistling


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

Yeah now thats what im talking about. Add some spray foam globs in there and you got a winner.
Is that some liquid nails in te third pic? They must of not planned their caulk usage out right, hacks.


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

Yep,
Never know what lies beneath.....


----------

